# Lizards!!!



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Zeke!!
He KNOWS the lizards are in this bush... He stalks them most every day... when re round the corner, he goes in to Predator mode... Stalking that prey!!
Usually he will point for a few minutes before he goes into stalking mode. but today... it was just a little ... I'm gon'a get you bugger
Note the Jaw action... what is with that??
... 
the video didn't come over... 
don't know how to just delete...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My videos only work, if I upload them to YouTube.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

This one has been living in our screened porch for the last two weeks or so. If I haven't seen Scout in a while, I just peek out the window and she's usually out there just staring at him. If I want to occupy her for a while, I'll point at one of exterior walls and whisper lizard. She's too predictable.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have scratch marks in the exterior brick, from Lucy's lizard hunting days.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Not my V but our dog from my childhood back in Hungary, she was a mix and was adopted. I have to look at old pictures again because I'm not sure what kind of mix she was. She was definitely a hunter...especially for lizards. I remember we had a 2 level front yard where the two were separated by a fence and a 4 foot drop and these cobble stone sides. The stone side/wall would get super hot in the summer and lizards would come out of the cracks and bathe in the sun and she would wait to hunt them down. Sometimes she'd catch one and rip it apart. I was about 8-9 and I'd help her catch them haha. Then one time she came to the door one morning with a pheasant in her mouth.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

einspänner said:


> This one has been living in our screened porch for the last two weeks or so. If I haven't seen Scout in a while, I just peek out the window and she's usually out there just staring at him. If I want to occupy her for a while, I'll point at one of exterior walls and whisper lizard. She's too predictable.


haha  This was Kaylee yesterday with a preying mantis on the garage door. She just kept staring at him.. he wasn't going to come down though lol


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Anida said:


> haha  This was Kaylee yesterday with a preying mantis on the garage door. She just kept staring at him.. he wasn't going to come down though lol


That's great.  They're such dorks. Scout had a run-in with a mantis a few months back. She did not expect it to be so feisty. It grabbed on to her beard and put up a pretty good fight. 

Today was our last day in Louisiana. Scout found her lizard one last time and while she had him cornered I caught him and put him outside. Not quite bird hunting, but it's good enough.


----------

